# De lerares is ervan overtuigd dat je de les niet hebt gestudeerd



## Tazzler

Hello,

Could you guys tell me why _ervan_ is necessary (if it is) in that sentence?

Thank you.


----------



## Lopes

The verb is 'ergens van overtuigd zijn'
'Ik ben overtuigd van zijn onschuld' -> 'Ik ben ervan overtuigd'


----------



## Tazzler

But why is it there if the object is the clause?

_The teacher is convinced that you did not study the lesson._
_The teacher is convinced of it. (it-> that you did not study the lesson)._

But here the sentence is this:

_The teacher is convinced of it that you did not study the lesson._

I read that the pronomial adverb was necessary, but I can't understand why.


----------



## HKK

In your own examples, you can see that the word 'of' is required in English if the object is a pronoun or a noun, like it is in Dutch. However, in Dutch its counterpart 'van' is also required if the object is a clause. You even provide the logic yourself:


> _The teacher is convinced of it. (it-> that you did not study the lesson)._


If you replace 'it' with the clause in parentheses, you get
_The teacher is convinced of it that you did not study the lesson._*
Which is bad English but the literal translation of the grammar of the Dutch sentence.

With a Google search you can find that that the version without 'ervan' is also used, although much less than the complete structure:
"is ervan overtuigd dat": 381,000 hits
"is overtuigd dat": 18,900 hits


----------



## guinguette83

Very well explained!

About the rest of the sentence: Maybe in Belgium you can say: De lerares is ervan overtuigd dat je de les niet* hebt gestudeerd. *I don't know.

But it still sounds a bit odd to me (being from Holland) . I'd rather say : De lerares is ervan overtuigd dat je de les niet hebt bestudeerd. Or... De lerares is ervan overtuigd dat je de les niet hebt geleerd. Or.. de lerares is ervan overtuigd dat je niet hebt gestudeerd voor deze les. 
These sound a bit more natural to me, being a student and all  

Maybe I'm missing the point here  but I hope it's helpfull.


----------



## Joannes

*De les geleerd hebben* of *voor de les gestudeerd hebben* zijn ook normaler in Vlaanderen. *De les bestudeerd hebben* betekent voor mij iets anders..

Verder is de titel van deze split-off mij een raadsel aangezien het volgens mij om een woordenschatskwestie gaat en niet om iets mbt de werkwoordelijke groep. 

(Eerlijk gezegd weet ik ook niet goed waarom het een split-off is, 't is toch geen nieuwe vraag of zo..)
*
[Ik eigenlijk ook niet .
Terug in orde gebracht.
Frank, moderator]*


----------



## sanne78

Tazzler said:


> But why is it there if the object is the clause?
> 
> _The teacher is convinced that you did not study the lesson._
> _The teacher is convinced of it. (it-> that you did not study the lesson)._
> 
> But here the sentence is this:
> 
> _The teacher is convinced of it that you did not study the lesson._
> 
> *I read that the pronomial adverb was necessary, but I can't understand why*.


 
Ik ben overtuigd van zijn onschuld. (I'm convinced of his innocence)

van zijn onschuld = voorzetselvoorwerp
dat hij onschuldig is = bijzin als voorzetselvoorwerp --->

Ik ben *ervan* overtuigd dat hij onschuldig is.
(I'm convinced that he is innocent)

*ervan *= voorlopig voorzetselvoorwerp 

Other examples:

Ik reken op je medewerking.
Ik reken erop dat je meewerkt.

Ik verlang naar zijn komst.
Ik verlang ernaar dat hij komt.

Ik erger me aan luiheid.
Ik erger me eraan dat hij zo lui is.

enz. enz. 

I don't know *why* ervan/erop etc. is necessary in these cases, it just is!


----------



## michel.aarts

Gestudeerd en geleerd zijn synoniemen.
Bestudeerd wil zeggen dat je een speciale studie aan iets gewijd hebt (hij heeft de vlucht van de bijen bestudeerd).


----------



## Joannes

michel.aarts said:


> Gestudeerd en geleerd zijn synoniemen.


Toch oppassen: _leren_ of _studeren voor een examen_ is hetzelfde. Maar: je kan _leren_ _zwijgen_ maar kan je dat _studeren_? _Leren_ kan passieve verwerving zijn, _studeren_ niet. Als je iemand _leert_ _skiën_ in de zin van _aanleren_ dan kan je niet _studeren_ gebruiken.


michel.aarts said:


> Bestudeerd wil zeggen dat je een speciale studie aan iets gewijd hebt (hij heeft de vlucht van de bijen bestudeerd).


Ja, of simpelweg van naderbij geobserveerd of zo.


----------

